# Y-t'il des végétariens ici?



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

Salut!

Ce matin, lors de la lecture d'un thread, j'ai expliqué le temps d'un post que j'étais végétarien. Je ne crois pas avoir déjà vu sur le forum de thread spécifique concernant ce choix de vie.

Est ce qu'il y a des végétariens parmi vous?

*DW*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Euh ! moi ... en quelque sorte !  
Je ne mange que de la viande qui, du temps de son vivant était nourrie à l'herbe fraîche, moëlleuse et odorante...  
J'insiste sur la phrase : "du temps de son vivant" parce que tu places un rôti sur une pelouse ben il bouge pas trop !!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Heu ... Pas moi. 
Je suis ce qu'on appelle un bon vivant. Les légumes et les fruits font partie de mon alimentation quotidienne, mais il me faut aussi de la viande et du poisson. 
Une de mes belle-soeurs fut végétarienne ... Elle a abandonné après avoir fait des anémies à répétition.


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Bon, TheBig, pour Paques, on se tape un agneau Pascal avec ses petites pommes sautées aux herbes ? :love:


----------



## Lo1911 (21 Septembre 2004)

Ah oui. Un de plus. Enfin deux, mais je me demande à partir de quel point on n'est plus considéré comme végetarien(ne), ça compte quand on croque pas ?    :rose:


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai que l'anémie peut etre une conséquence quand on ne sait pas se nourrir. 
Choisir d'etre végétarien ne consiste pas à manger de la laitue toute la journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, TheBig, pour Paques, on se tape un agneau Pascal avec ses petites pommes sautées aux herbes ? :love:


   ... on est obligés d'attendre Pâques pour ça ????? ....  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (21 Septembre 2004)

les végétariens, je les bouffe    
ils sont super bons


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> les végétariens, je les bouffe
> ils sont super bons


Ouais ! mais il parait que ça constipe !!!!    

D'ou ton pseudo, j'imagine !!!!!!!!!!!!        :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, TheBig, pour Paques, on se tape un agneau Pascal avec ses petites pommes sautées aux herbes ? :love:



C'est toi qui retient Sa Majesté en otage  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on est obligés d'attendre Pâques pour ça ????? ....
> :love:  :love:  :love:



TheBig libère Sa Majesté immédiatement, elle a une guerre à mener !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! mais il parait que ça constipe !!!!
> 
> D'ou ton pseudo, j'imagine !!!!!!!!!!!!        :love:


 :mouarf:


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> les végétariens, je les bouffe
> ils sont super bons


 c'est bien connu, les carnivores, c'est pas ce qui fait la meilleure viande. Par exemple, les chats qui bouffent pas de riz ou des trucs comme ça mais que des souris et du kitekat, ça vaut pas le lapin, ça me paraît évident.  Aurais-je gaffé ?  J'espère que Finn n'est pas dans le coin. Je vous laisse.:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :mouarf:


T'as raison ! en fait elle est tellement bonne que j'ose même plus venir poster ici de peur de retomber dessus ! (j'ai qu'un seul froc avec moi, tu comprends !!!!) 
       :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien connu, les carnivores, c'est pas ce qui fait la meilleure viande. Par exemple, les chats qui bouffent pas de riz ou des trucs comme ça mais que des souris et du kitekat, ça vaut pas le lapin, ça me paraît évident.  Aurais-je gaffé ?  J'espère que Finn n'est pas dans le coin. Je vous laisse.:rateau:


 c'est pour ça que maintenant, ils font du kitekat AVEC des légumes... pour qu'on puisse bouffer son chat dès qu'il est bien gros.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi je suis végétarien:






 Regardez bien on voit quelques feuilles de salade


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! moi ... en quelque sorte !
> Je ne mange que de la viande qui, du temps de son vivant était nourrie à l'herbe fraîche, moëlleuse et odorante...
> J'insiste sur la phrase : "du temps de son vivant" parce que tu places un rôti sur une pelouse ben il bouge pas trop !!!!!



Et la soupe, _Liebig_ ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Aurais-je gaffé ?  J'espère que Finn n'est pas dans le coin. Je vous laisse.:rateau:



 héhé. les chats Mao style ne se mangent pas ! Non ! Ils se savourent !

Ca me fait penser qu'ici à Clermont on est habitué au régime vietnamien - les chiens- enfin en ce qui concerne les Kebabs :rateau: 

Rhaa cette délicieuse odeur de chien grillé le soir    :love: lorsqu'on aère la chambre ... :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! mais il parait que ça constipe !!!!
> 
> D'ou ton pseudo, j'imagine !!!!!!!!!!!!        :love:



Mais... mais... C'est à tomber par terre !  :love:     :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis végétarien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Je peux venir vegetarienner chez toi JPMiss ??  

 Non moi j'aime la viande, les legumes et fruit aussi bien sur, mais la viande est vraiment un met de choix pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

-1 je suis un grand mangeur de viande devant l'éternel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> la viande est vraiment un met de choix pour moi




Tu a aussi refusé de tourner dans cette fameuse pub ! C'est pour ça qu'ils ont pris un renard pour vanter les bonbons à l'eucalyptus en broutant de l'herbe !


PS: Comment peut-on produire une pub pareille !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis végétarien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 même regime que moi.
c'est important la salade !


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

l'en faut pas trop non plus sinon y'a plus de places pour les tranches de cotes de boeuf et les frites


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu a aussi refusé de tourner dans cette fameuse pub ! C'est pour ça qu'ils ont pris un renard pour vanter les bonbons à l'eucalyptus en broutant de l'herbe !
> 
> 
> PS: Comment peut-on produire une pub pareille !


 Ben faut etre con pour macher des suppo a l'eucalyptus, a part te donner une haleine de Koala, ca sert pas a grand chose


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je peux venir vegetarienner chez toi JPMiss ??


  Quand tu veux  

  Pour etre un tantinet serieux, ce qui m'ennuie profondément c'est ce coté ayatollah de nombreux extrémistes de la bouffe. Bouffez vos carottes et vos endives et foutez nous la paix avec nous cotes de boeuf (et les vaches seront bien gardées )


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

ça balance !


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

Vive la viande rouge (mais chaude, parce que celle au-dessus me semble froide. Je sais pas pourquoi, remarquez, c'est juste une impression. Peut-être le reflet, allez savoir... ) !  :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

N'empêche que combien de fois j'ai pu me prendre la tête avec des végétariens qui mangeaient du poissons...  :mouais:  :hein: Les gars ils avaient rien compris et en plus ils t'expliquaient pourquoi c'était mal de tuer des vaches et pourquoi on pouvait butter des poissons sans frémir... ils étaient tout simplement cons et non pas végétariens (sont pas si rare qu'on croit et souvent Français). Z'avaient jamais du voir l'abattage du thon pour dire que les poissons ça saignaient pas... le cri du thon est horrible !    

Nan mais sérieux, ils m'expliquaient que dans l'oeil du boeuf on pouvait voir que c'était un gentil, qu'il était proche de nous (vive l'anthropomorphisme), que des conneries quoi... mais bon z'étaient un peu jeunes aussi, quoi que le dernier avait 28 ans et j'ai cru que j'allais lui faire bouffer ma main dans sa gueule !   

Et les gens qui t'expliquent pourquoi faut pas manger de lapins parce que c'est mimi et tout....  :hein:  :rateau:    :mouais: et les vilains lapin alors ??? On en fait quoi ?   

Alors voilà selon ces gens là, on peut manger les vilains qui font pas de bruits en quelques sortes... c'est pas beau comme philosophie de vie hein ?   


Moi je mange tout comme ça c'est plus simple, même les bébés oiseaux je les mange crus et direct dans le nid !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> mais chaude, parce que celle au-dessus me semble froide.


 Nan, elle est bleue :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan, elle est bleue :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



... euh... bleue... de froid ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux
> 
> Pour etre un tantinet serieux, ce qui m'ennuie profondément c'est ce coté ayatollah de nombreux extrémistes de la bouffe. Bouffez vos carottes et vos endives et foutez nous la paix avec nous cotes de boeuf (et les vaches seront bien gardées )


Je ne vois pas ou est l'extremiste de la bouffe dans le fait de choisir d'etre vegetarien. A mon avis tu comprends rien à ce que tu racontes. 
C'est marrant car tu es le type meme de personne completement fermée au dialogue que les végétariens rencontrent tous les jours, et qui ne pense qu'à ce qu'il lui plait sans chercher à comprendre les choix et valeurs des autres.
L'extremisme d'un ayatollah comme tu dis si bien est peut etre aussi de refuser aux autres de faire ce choix?


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

La dernière fois que j'ai discuté avec un végétarien, le type portait un superbe blouson de cuir véritable ! 
Je dois dire que j'ai parfois de la peine à comprendre la logique de certains végétariens...  

Sinon, en ce qui me concerne, je ne raffole pas de la viande, mais j'en mange régulièrement un peu car je sais que c'est nécessaire pour vivre en bonne santé!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

"Attention, mesdames et messieurs, dans un instant on va commencer
Installez-vous dans votre fauteuil bien gentiment
5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0, partez, tous les projecteurs vont s'allumer
Et tous les acteurs vont s'animer en même temps"


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

ca a un peu degenere mais perso je suis vegetarien depuis un peu plus de 5 ans... (et je ne porte pas de veste de cuir.....  )


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ou est l'extremiste de la bouffe dans le fait de choisir d'etre vegetarien.



Je crois que ce que voulait dire jpmiss, c'est que certains végétariens ont tendance à vouloir convaincre en permanance leur entourage que "tuer des animaux pour les manger c'est mal" et qu'il faut donc manger que des végétaux.

Et en tant que non-végétarien, je n'ai aucun scrupule à ce que des animaux soit tués pour m'alimenter. Si ça pose problème à certains, ça ne me dérange pas qu'ils mangent _différement_, mais c'est pas la peine de venir essayer de me convaincre, ça m'agace plus que ça me convainc de quoi que ce soit.


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai du respect pour les végétariens et si j'aimais pas tant tuer moi même, à la main, des animals et les manger et bah je serais également végétarien. Faut juste être logique un minimum et savoir raison garder.

En fait on est pas obligé de faire tout parfaitement c'est ça que comprennent pas certains, on est pas obliger d'être maniaque, de ne plus porter de chaussures parce qu'elles sont en cuir, faut bien avoir des godasses, on peut juste essayer par contre de faire au mieux.   

C'est comme ne pas tuer une araignée quand on peut la mettre dehors facilement.


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et en tant que non-végétarien, je n'ai aucun scrupule à ce que des animaux soit tués pour m'alimenter. Si ça pose problème à certains, ça ne me dérange pas qu'ils mangent _différement_, mais c'est pas la peine de venir essayer de me convaincre, ça m'agace plus que ça me convainc de quoi que ce soit.


 En tant que vegetarien je t'assure que c'est penible d'avoir des non-vegetariens passer leur temps a essayer de te faire manger de la viande... Maintenant de mon cote je n'ai jamais essaye de convaincre personne. Tout est question de choix


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ou est l'extremiste de la bouffe dans le fait de choisir d'etre vegetarien. A mon avis tu comprends rien à ce que tu racontes.
> C'est marrant car tu es le type meme de personne completement fermée au dialogue que les végétariens rencontrent tous les jours, et qui ne pense qu'à ce qu'il lui plait sans chercher à comprendre les choix et valeurs des autres.
> L'extremisme d'un ayatollah comme tu dis si bien est peut etre aussi de refuser aux autres de faire ce choix?


 Ah mais je n'ai jamais empeché qui que ce soit de bouffer ce qu'il veut. J'ai simplement pas envie qu'on vienne me dire ce que moi je dois bouffer. Vu comme ca, non, je ne suis pas accessible au dialogue. Et par ailleurs je m'en fout royalement.
 Pour mémoire c'est quand meme toi qui es venu "aggresser" 'scarab a propos de sa photo dans les abatoirs. D'ou l'emplois des mots "extremistes" et "ayatollah" : "bah c'est vraiment une honte de faire des photos commes ca!" avec des  a la clé. Que les qualités picturales de la photo t'échapent, soit, que tu en fustige le contenu sous pretexte que tu detient les "vraies valeurs de la vie" non.


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai du respect pour les végétariens et si j'aimais pas tant tuer moi même, à la main, des animals et les manger et bah je serais également végétarien. Faut juste être logique un minimum et savoir raison garder.


J'adore ta logique minimum ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> En tant que vegetarien je t'assure que c'est penible d'avoir des non-vegetariens passer leur temps a essayer de te faire manger de la viande...


 C'est évidement aussi débile que l'inverse 

 PS: molgow a assez bien résumé mon propos.


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est évidement aussi débile que l'inverse


 Je suis tout a fait  d'accord avec toi mon(a?) cher(e?)... Mais en general quand les gens apprenent que tu es vegetarien, ils te demandent tout de suite pourquoi, alors que jamais je n'ai demande a qui que se soit pourquoi il mangeait de la viande...

 Maintenant s'offusquer pour une photo c'est debile, et il y a bien pire que des animaux dans un abbatoirs, il y a suffisement de guerre et de conflits dans le monde pour que le flots d'images sanglantes soit constant...


----------



## lumai (21 Septembre 2004)

JPTKP a dit:
			
		

> ne plus porter de chaussures parce qu'elles sont en cuir, faut bien avoir des godasses



Et les chaussures en serpent ou en croco, ça compte ?   
C'est dans les gentils animaux avec des yeux qui nous regardent amoureusement ou les méchantes bêtes tout juste bonnes à être digérées ???


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... on est obligés d'attendre Pâques pour ça ????? ....
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Ben comme son nom l'indique l'agneau *Pascal* c'est à Paques ! 
C'est le meilleur, il a été nourri au lait d'une brebis qui a mangé de l'herbe fraichement poussé du printemps. 
On peut manger de l'agneau toute l'année hein ... mais celui là est particulièrement gouteux ! :love:
Ou un cochon de lait roti ... accompagné de tomates provencales. Slurp. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Une de plus, oui contrairement aux apparences je suis moi aussi végétarienne ... enfin comme dit Lo ... :rose:  

C'est fou les préjugés que les gens ont : vous en voyez un (et si possible le type "bienchoisi" de végétarien) et vous généralisez.

Et puis bon la réaction type de base c'est "regarde comme je mange MOI de la viande" ... très fin je vous jure ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout a fait  d'accord avec toi mon(a?) cher(e?)... Mais en general quand les gens apprenent que tu es vegetarien, ils te demandent tout de suite pourquoi, alors que jamais je n'ai demande a qui que se soit pourquoi il mangeait de la viande...



Ah t'as remarqué toi aussi !


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

Mon qui croyais (connement le con) qu'on etais a "moquons nous des minorites en riant gaiement ici..." 

Ca fait combien de temps que t'es vegetarienne Lorna ?


----------



## duracel (21 Septembre 2004)

Sondage:

Quelle est votre viande préférée?
-boeuf
-veau
-agneau
-dinde
-poulet
-chat
-chien
-porc
-végétarien
-autres


et les prochains qui se moquent de mon pseudo, je les tape.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ou est l'*extremiste* de la bouffe dans le fait de choisir d'etre vegetarien. A mon avis *tu comprends rien* à ce que tu racontes.
> C'est marrant car tu es le type meme de personne completement* fermée* au dialogue que les végétariens rencontrent tous les jours, et qui ne pense qu'à ce qu'il lui plait sans chercher à comprendre les choix et valeurs des autres.



Pour info, nous sommes au bar, et la remarque de jpmiss n'était, à mon avis qu'une boutade 
Maintenant si tu veux entamer un débat, bien que je ne crois pas que celà soit le sujet au départ, je te conseille de ne pas prendre la mouche, de rester courtois et si possible objectif


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ta logique minimum ! :love: :love: :love:



Nan mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que nous aurions tous intérêt à l'être et qu'économiquement parlant et écologiquement, être végétarien est un vrai bon choix, mais moi je suis gourmand, je pourrais pas m'en passer, je base mon alimentation là-dessus et en plus j'aime la viande crue, le boeuf et le cheval également, le poisson aussi bien sûr via les sushis mais j'ai plus de mal.

Autant l'abattage en France est déjà pas top, mais alors ailleurs, c'est vraiment horrible et ça n'a rien de normal. Je veux bien qu'on assume de manger de la viande mais alors qu'on assume aussi l'électrocution des animaux pour aller plus vite because le consommateur attend (soi disant), le fait aussi qu'on cuise dans l'eau bouillante des animaux VIVANTS où qu'on les noie pour éviter des coûts supplémentaires.

Je veux qu'on est bien conscience de ce qui se passe réellement car quand je vois les gens qui critiquent les chasseurs parce qu'ils tuent les gentils nanimaux (je ne chasse pas du tout  ) ils ont jamais du voir un abattoir, même en France.

D'ailleurs il y en a de moins de moins, on centralise bah ouai, on fait aussi baisser les coûts ce qui fait que * c'est une telle usine à mort que c'est dans l'air à plusieurs kilomètres à la ronde, ça sent la mort à plein nez et quand on s'approche encore on entend des beuglements horribles tels des cris d'être humains, et pas seulement nous, les vaches aussi et elles flippent tellement, que leur viande devient dure et donc nerveuse et moins bonne à la conso....* c'est ce qu'expliquait la femme d'un agriculteur dans un reportage, son mari devait faire dorénavant 150 km pour emmener des bêtes mais au final elles étaient invendables ou presque.


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

C'est peut-être légérement provoc' ton sondage duracel 

Par contre, ça serait intéressant que les végétariens nous disent comment ils font pour vivre en bonne santé sans viande ni poisson ? Des conseils, des trucs quoi.
Quant aux carnivores, on devrait créer un thread spécial sur la viande :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être légérement provoc' ton sondage duracel
> 
> Par contre, ça serait intéressant que les végétariens nous disent comment ils font pour vivre en bonne santé sans viande ni poisson ? Des conseils, des trucs quoi.
> Quant aux carnivores, on devrait créer un thread spécial sur la viande :love:



Bah bouffe du TOFU et t'auras plus besoin de viande, poissons aux autres. J'ai vu un magnifique reportage sur cet aliment magique, on peut en faire des centaines de trucs différents, de l'alcool aussi évidemment, c'est passionnant. D'ailleurs si les Chinois ont pu surmontés les plus graves crises c'est seulement grâce au tofu.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être légérement provoc' ton sondage duracel



En effet d'autant qu'il a oublié la tortue :rateau:


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ça serait intéressant que les végétariens nous disent comment ils font pour vivre en bonne santé sans viande ni poisson ? Des conseils, des trucs quoi.


 Personnellement je mange du poisson, mais pas tres souvent (environ une fois pas semaine), alors pour les proteines y'a le soja et les oeuf. Ensuite je mange beaucoup de legumes, beaucoup de produits laitiers (yaourth, fromage, ...) et une fois que ton organisme est habitue a ta nouvelle alimentation (au bout de 6 mois environs, j'ai eu un coup de fatigue relatif), c'est tout bon !


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les chaussures en serpent ou en croco, ça compte ?
> C'est dans les gentils animaux avec des yeux qui nous regardent amoureusement ou les méchantes bêtes tout juste bonnes à être digérées ???



Les serpents sont méchants ils piquent   tu peux donc les manger   
Les crocros sont méchants aussi et en plus ils sont laids, butte les, tu as l'accord de tout le monde.

Moi je veux bien un slip en croco si y a moyen


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi mon(a?) cher(e?)... Mais en general quand les gens apprenent que tu es vegetarien, ils te demandent tout de suite pourquoi, alors que jamais je n'ai demande a qui que se soit pourquoi il mangeait de la viande...


 Je pense que la raison pour te poser la question n'a pas vraiment à voir avec le "végétarien". C'est simplement la question que tu risques de te faire poser dès que tu te situes plus ou moins en dehors de la norme sociale dans un domaine quelconque (à l'heure actuelle, on est dans une société où la plupart des gens trouvent normal de manger de la viande, c'est un simple fait de société). C'est vrai pour les végétariens mais pour d'autres trucs de bouffe (par exemple : je ne vais pas au MacDo, "mais pourquoi donc ?", je ne bois pas de coca-cola "ben ça alors !"). A l'inverse, si tu dis que tu veux bouffer des termites, des fourmis grillées ou que sais-je encore, on te posera le même genre de question (et dans un autre pays, on te demandera comment tu peux manger des escargots, des grenouilles, etc.)

 Si tu refuses du vin en France (ou de la bière à une AES ) ce sera la même chose. Sans y mettre un quelconque côté péjoratif, ce type de refus manifeste que tu refuses d'une certaine façon de t'intégrer dans le groupe social à l'instant x et au lieu y.

 Bon, tout le monde a ses refus et on en a parfaitement le droit jusqu'à preuve du contraire (encore que si tu pars à poil visiter notre-dame de Paris, ça risque de poser des problèmes). Faut assumer ses choix. Si les gens te tapent dessus parce que tu es végétarien, c'est grave ; s'ils te demandent pourquoi, ça ne me paraît pas forcément "méchant".

 Le jour où les gens ne se poseront plus du tout de questions entre eux, ce ne sera peut-être pas vraiment un progrés.


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffroy a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je mange du poisson, mais pas tres souvent (environ une fois pas semaine), alors pour les proteines y'a le soja et les oeuf. Ensuite je mange beaucoup de legumes, beaucoup de produits laitiers (yaourth, fromage, ...) et une fois que ton organisme est habitue a ta nouvelle alimentation (au bout de 6 mois environs, j'ai eu un coup de fatigue relatif), c'est tout bon !



Ok. Mais donc tu manges tout de même du poisson et des protéines animales via les oeufs et les produits laitiers.
De cette manière je veux bien croire qu'il est possible de vivre sans problèmes.
Par contre, ceux qui ne mangent pas ça ? les végétaliens si je ne me trompe pas (ceux qui mangent exclusivement des végétaux) ? ils font comment sans ces protéines animales ?!
Tiens, dans le genre encore plus extrémiste, j'avais vu à la TV une fille qui mangeait que des fruits! fructivore je crois?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Mais en general quand les gens apprenent que tu es vegetarien, ils te demandent tout de suite pourquoi, alors que jamais je n'ai demande a qui que se soit pourquoi il mangeait de la viande...


 Peut etre parce qu'en tant qu'omnivore, c'est un comportement habituel de manger de la viande et on ne s'interroge pas sur ce qui est habituel.
 Cela dit, je ne me souviens pas avoir deja demandé a un végétarien pourquoi il l'etait: je m'en fout tout autant que de savoir si il porte des slips ou des calecons, si il préfère la badoit a un Cahor, ou si Mahomet est son prophète.


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'as remarqué toi aussi !


 peut-être, et sans volonté de polémique, simplement parceque l'homme est omnivore, et qu'a ce titre il lui est naturel de manger de la viande.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

On va mettre tout le monde d'âccord : y a pas de Biande dans la Bière


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, nous sommes au bar, et la remarque de jpmiss n'était, à mon avis qu'une boutade
> Maintenant si tu veux entamer un débat, bien que je ne crois pas que celà soit le sujet au départ, je te conseille de ne pas prendre la mouche, de rester courtois et si possible objectif


Finn je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 
Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre c'est pourquoi un simple sujet sur "qui est végétarien" doit tomber dans une décadence pareille. 
A toi de me dire si faire un sondage sur notre viande préférée ou des photos en gros plan de viande sont plus adaptées que mes propos. 
Désolé de m'etre emporté. Je crois simplement que l'humour de ce type n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux comme réponse à un débat qui semble s'etre auto lancé..


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

*Hè Molgow ? Allo ? Le tofu tu conné pas   C'est 100 % végétal et ça remplace la viande et oui.*

Jpmiss , moi tu vois, je demande pourquoi c'est vrai, par goût, par conviction, ça m'intéresse, si le type ne sait pas pourquoi et qu'il s'énerve en plus en général c'est mal barré 

Moi on me demande tous le temps pourquoi j'ai un mac, je m'explique, ça ne me pose pas de problèmes


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi je le trouve raisonnable ce débat, plus que d'habitude, quelques débordements obligatoires mais bon ça va non ?


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre parce qu'en tant qu'omnivore, c'est un comportement habituel de manger de la viande et on ne s'interroge pas sur ce qui est habituel.
> Cela dit, je ne me souviens pas avoir deja demandé a un végétarien pourquoi il l'etait: je m'en fout tout autant que de savoir si il porte des slips ou des calecons, si il préfère la badoit a un Cahor, ou si Mahomet est son prophète.


 Omnivore <> "Qui mange de la viande"

 Omnivore = "Qui peut manger de tout"

En tant qu'omnivore, tu n'est oblige a rien et ton comportement habituel n'est pas lie a ton mode d'alimentation mais ton mode d'alimentation est lie a l'endroit ou tu vis. La "norme" au niveau de la nourriture depend de l'endroit geographique ou tu te trouves (au japon ils ne mangeront presque exclusivement que du poisson, par exemple...)

 Alors c'est bien de s'en foutre de tout comme tu en donnes l'impression, mais dans ce cas c'est pas tres malin de se la ramener pour casser un type qui demande qui est vegetarien ici, non ?

 (j'ai pas mis de smiley mais c'est pas pour ca que je suis enerve, c'est juste que je voyais pas ou caser un clin d'oeil dans le texte...)


----------



## Fulvio (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout a fait  d'accord avec toi mon(a?) cher(e?)... Mais en general quand les gens apprenent que tu es vegetarien, ils te demandent tout de suite pourquoi, alors que jamais je n'ai demande a qui que se soit pourquoi il mangeait de la viande...



C'est peut-être juste qu'on ne croise pas des végétariens tous les jours (pour ma part, j'en connais pas) et que ça peut susciter de la curiosité. Tant que c'est pas de l'hostilité...

D'ailleurs, c'est vrai ça, pourquoi t'es végétarien ?  

Perso, je considère que nous (sous entendu, nous les occidentaux) mangeons trop de viande par rapport à nos besoins physiologiques, donc pour ma part, j'essaie de réduire ma consommation. Mais j'ai pas l'intention de m'en passer non plus, et du coup, j'en profite pour privilégier la qualité à la quantité. Et sans vouloir faire mon ayatollah, si tout le monde s'y mettait, on pourrait peut-être faire de l'agriculture raisonnée une solution viable pour nourrir le monde. Mais bon, c'est un voeux pieux


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Finn je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
> Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre c'est pourquoi un simple sujet sur "qui est végétarien" doit tomber dans une décadence pareille.
> ...



ben comme le dit Finn : nous sommes au Bar


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Allez ça suffit maintenant, les végétariens sont nos amis, il faut les aimer aussi 
Pour fêter cette futur réconciliation, je propose d'en manger un pour voir si la viande est plus tendre ou pas


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, c'est vrai ça, pourquoi t'es végétarien ?


 Arf, plusieurs raisons mais pour resumer j'ai perdu le gout de la viande (notez bien : une femme n'est pas un bout de viande )


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Il n'empêche qu'on est des êtres omnivores, et que le manque de viande ne se fait pas sans dégats à la longue. Il faut compenser par des apports.
Ce qui me semble étrange chez les végétariens, c'est qu'ils mangent des oeufs. Comme si les oeufs n'étaient pas de la viande. C'est un embryon d'animal. Et le poisson, c'est aussi un animal. Non ? 
Ce que je reprocherais juste à notre société comme l'a dit JPTC, c'est d'avoir fait passer l'économie avant tout. Les abattoirs et les transports de bétail sont des horreurs et là il y a vraiment quelque chose à faire. 
Personnellement je suis gaté. J'ai de la volaille qui vient de la ferme d'à coté, et mon boucher qui travaille avec des éleveurs sérieux choisi ses bêtes sur pied, et se charge lui même du transport, de l'abattage et de la découpe. Du coup, j'ai de la bonne viande.


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben comme le dit Finn : nous sommes au Bar


Oui remarque j'aurais du y penser  
Faut dire mon travail me prend vraiment la tete aujourd'hui, la prochaine fois je lancerai ce genre de thread un dimanche tranquille chez moi


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

De toute façon, le pire c'est les mecs qui mangent que des clés de 12, en plus ils meurent très vite, moi eux je les comprend vraiment po.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où les gens ne se poseront plus du tout de questions entre eux, ce ne sera peut-être pas vraiment un progrés.



Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de "justifications" ... pourquoi devoir justifier ses choix ...

Le genre de questions que suscite un choix de vie "différent" de la masse (ne pas aller au MacDo, ne pas boire de Coca, ou être végétarien) n'est pas vraiment posée dans le sens "je m'interesse à cette différence" mais plutôt "je ne comprends vraiment pas, et je ne comprendrai jamais, mais pourquoi ?"

Je ne me sens pas agressée personnellement, avant de devenir végétarienne, je ne me privais pas de manger de la charcuterie et viande, et il nous arrivait de recevoir des amis végétariens : je ne leur ai jamais posé la question "pourquoi ?"

Le progrès je le vois plus dans l'acceptation de la différence mais bon ... c'est pas le lieu !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

:affraid: ah merde, vous buvez pas de coca non plus :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me semble étrange chez les végétariens, c'est qu'ils mangent des oeufs. Comme si les oeufs n'étaient pas de la viande. C'est un embryon d'animal. Et le poisson, c'est aussi un animal. Non ?



Les végétariens ne mangent pas de poisson, il faut suivre !   
Et pour les oeufs, la règle c'est que l'oeuf n'a pas été fécondé donc c'est pas un futur être vivant donc tu as le droit...   (si si je suis sérieux)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est bien de s'en foutre de tout comme tu en donnes l'impression, mais dans ce cas c'est pas tres malin de se la ramener pour casser un type qui demande qui est vegetarien ici, non ?


 Tu a mal compri ce que je voulais dire par "je m'en fout": c'est pas parqu'untel est comme ci ou come ca, mange comme ci ou comme ca, prie comme ci ou comme ca que cela change la facon que j'ai de le percevoir en tant qu'etre humain.
 Mais également: je m'en fout de savoir de DW est végétarien ou pas, ca ne lui donne pas la parole divine pour s'indigner du contenu d'une photo.


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

bon, à part qu'il était question de fusionner la prochaine AE avec la fête du cochon, c'est quoi le problème ?


----------



## Fulvio (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que nous aurions tous intérêt à l'être et qu'économiquement parlant et écologiquement, être végétarien est un vrai bon choix, mais moi je suis gourmand, je pourrais pas m'en passer, je base mon alimentation là-dessus et en plus j'aime la viande crue, le boeuf et le cheval également, le poisson aussi bien sûr via les sushis mais j'ai plus de mal.
> 
> Autant l'abattage en France est déjà pas top, mais alors ailleurs, c'est vraiment horrible et ça n'a rien de normal. Je veux bien qu'on assume de manger de la viande mais alors qu'on assume aussi l'électrocution des animaux pour aller plus vite because le consommateur attend (soi disant), le fait aussi qu'on cuise dans l'eau bouillante des animaux VIVANTS où qu'on les noie pour éviter des coûts supplémentaires.
> 
> ...



C'est que JPTK, quand il arrête de dire des conneries, il dit des trucs que je suis d'accord avec


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2004)

Je pense (et tiens, je me réveille là  ) que si tout le monde accepte l'autre sans se poser aucune question... ben c'est un peu de l'indifférnece non ?  enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai compris l'intervention de lucg


----------



## lumai (21 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me semble étrange chez les végétariens, c'est qu'ils mangent des oeufs. Comme si les oeufs n'étaient pas de la viande. C'est un embryon d'animal.



Pas forcément... un poule n'a pas besoin d'être "fécondée" pour pondre... elle pond de toute façon...

A moins que je soit en train de dire une énormité...  c'est ce que je crois me souvenir de mes vacances à la ferme quand j'étais môme...

D'ailleurs la première fois que j'ai vu un lapin se faire enlever son pyjama ça m'a fait  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2004)

Je crois que j'ai loupé plusieurs marches là... je retourne bosser alors


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs la première fois que j'ai vu un lapin se faire enlever son pyjama ça m'a fait  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Pourquoi t'as vu son zizi de lapin ?  :rose:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément... un poule n'a pas besoin d'être "fécondée" pour pondre... elle pond de toute façon...


 C'est moche la vie d'une poule


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense (et tiens, je me réveille là  ) que si tout le monde accepte l'autre sans se poser aucune question... ben c'est un peu de l'indifférnece non ?  enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai compris l'intervention de lucg



Ouai... hum...   Bien vu mais nan...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ah merde, vous buvez pas de coca non plus :affraid:



AH mais j'ai pas toutes les tares non plus !


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu a mal compri ce que je voulais dire par "je m'en fout": c'est pas parqu'untel est comme ci ou come ca, mange comme ci ou comme ca, prie comme ci ou comme ca que cela change la facon que j'ai de le percevoir en tant qu'etre humain.
> Mais également: je m'en fout de savoir de DW est végétarien ou pas, ca ne lui donne pas la parole divine pour s'indigner du contenu d'une photo.


  Je suis (encore  ) d'accord avec toi, maintenant tout le monde n'est pas oblige d'aimer les photos  (EDIT par moi : mais se justifier sur le fait qu'on ne supporte pas une photo en pretextant son vegetarianisme, c'est con...)


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est que JPTK, quand il arrête de dire des conneries, il dit des trucs que je suis d'accord avec



Attends sur mes presque 5000 posts j'en ai dis que 197,5, c'est Finn qui tient les comptes, à 500 je serais puni il a dit  :rose: 



> Perso, je considère que nous (sous entendu, nous les occidentaux) mangeons trop de viande par rapport à nos besoins physiologiques, donc pour ma part, j'essaie de réduire ma consommation. Mais j'ai pas l'intention de m'en passer non plus, et du coup, j'en profite pour privilégier la qualité à la quantité. Et sans vouloir faire mon ayatollah, si tout le monde s'y mettait, on pourrait peut-être faire de l'agriculture raisonnée une solution viable pour nourrir le monde. Mais bon, c'est un voeux pieux



PAreil  

En tout cas ce soir c'est Daube de boeuf aux pruneaux chez moi


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

effacé : pff autant rigoler


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai... hum...   Bien vu mais nan...


   _ce flood est sponsorisé par  les fermiers poulets de louez soit Il_


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs la première fois que j'ai vu un lapin se faire enlever son pyjama ça m'a fait  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



va pas nous faire croire que t'as pas encore vu le loup   

   :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Septembre 2004)

> D'ailleurs la première fois que j'ai vu un lapin se faire enlever son pyjama ça m'a fait   :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'as vu son zizi de lapin ?  :rose:  :love:



Ben t'imagine un gentil lapin tout blanc juste saigné  :sick: pendu par les pieds et trois secondes plus tard, t'a un cadavre de lapin d'un côté et toute sa peau de l'autre  ... ça s'appelle lui enlever son pyjama...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'imagine un gentil lapin tout blanc juste saigné  :sick: pendu par les pieds et trois secondes plus tard, t'a un cadavre de lapin d'un côté et toute sa peau de l'autre  ... ça s'appelle lui enlever son pyjama...


Comme je l'ai fais souvent ! ah cette enfance près d'une ferme


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'imagine un gentil lapin tout blanc juste saigné  :sick: pendu par les pieds et trois secondes plus tard, t'a un cadavre de lapin d'un côté et toute sa peau de l'autre  ... ça s'appelle lui enlever son pyjama...



Yep je l'ai déjà fait avec mon popa y a pas si longtemps, moi ce qui me faisait flipper c'est mon chat qui se tenait en dessous et qui bloquait comme un ouf en miaulant comme un con. Bah oui d'habitude c'est lui qui les ramène, il appréciait pas trop je crois et j'avais peur qu'il se venge en nous bouffant le cul, mais nan finalement... un coup de latte plus tard et on était de nouveau tranquille, nous fumant, lui boitant...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2004)

perso, je suis pas végétarienne (je pense pas que je saurais) mais cela dit, je ne mange pas toute sorte de viandes, j'ai des blocages vis à vis de certains trucs  puis surtout, j'en mange très peu, c'est pas pour moi le plus important de mon régime alimentaire...  je suis plus légumes et fruits...


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2004)

Je trouve désolant de se gausser façon terrasse de bistrot après 12 pastis sur les végétariens, notamment en sortant des photos de viandes, etc.

Je ne suis pas végétarien, mais nombre de mes amis le sont, et je ne vois l'intérêt de les asticoter avec des histoires du genre "quand même, la viande c'est bon".

Quand je croise une religieuse, je ne passe pas mon temps à lui parler de cunnilingus et de vibromasseurs.

Pour ce qui est d'être en bonne santé, quand le régime est bien pensé, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de soucis de ce côté là. J'ai un ami végétarien ceinture noire de Kung-Fu, et j'évite de le railler à ce sujet (oui oui, ça motive  )

Enfin, j'aime bcp les recettes végétariennes, les plats sont tjrs délicieux et loin d'être fades !!

J'ai moi même quelques livres de cuisine végétarienne, c'est parfait pour accompagner mes plats ... de viande ..


----------



## Fulvio (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les chaussures en serpent ou en croco, ça compte ?
> C'est dans les gentils animaux avec des yeux qui nous regardent amoureusement ou les méchantes bêtes tout juste bonnes à être digérées ???



Pas sûr qu'un cerveau de reptile intègre bien le concept de gentil et méchant 

Digression : cet été, Science & Vie a fait paraître un excellent hors-série intitulé "les animaux ont-ils un sens moral ?". C'est que mine de rien, la réponse est pas si évidente, en tout cas en ce qui concerne les mammifères. Avec un peu de chance, il est encore en librairie, si le sujet vous intéresse.


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2004)

de tout façon "végéter a rien" foutre c'est pas bon pour la santé    

Bon oki je me met un gros coup de pied au cul direction la sortie


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis (encore  ) d'accord avec toi, maintenant tout le monde n'est pas oblige d'aimer les photos  (EDIT par moi : mais se justifier sur le fait qu'on ne supporte pas une photo en pretextant son vegetarianisme, c'est con...)


 Dans mes bras! 






 Z'avez vu qu'on peut se comprendre meme avec un de ces abrutis de végétariens!


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> elle pond de toute façon..



Parfaitement.

De même que la femme produit des ovules (qui ne se mangent pas ) même si elle n'est pas fécondée (enfin je crois  )


----------



## Fulvio (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attends sur mes presque 5000 posts j'en ai dis que 197,5, c'est Finn qui tient les comptes, à 500 je serais puni il a dit  :rose:



Et pourquoi Finn il veut pas que tu sois d'accord avec moi plus de 500 fois ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement.
> 
> De même que la femme produit des ovules (qui ne se mangent pas )


 C'est un tort. C'est délicieux. Mais il en faut beaucoup pour faire une omelette


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> De même que la femme produit des ovules (qui ne se mangent pas )



T'aurais pas pu me le dire avant ?


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras!
> 
> Z'avez vu qu'on peut se comprendre meme avec un de ces abrutis de végétariens!


 
 Sois sur que si je devais manger les yeux d'un idiot qui m'emmerderais, je le ferais sans scrupules... 

 Et si on parlait des kilts, qui parmis vous porte le kilt a l'occasion...


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> JQuand je croise une religieuse, je ne passe pas mon temps à lui parler de cunnilingus et de vibromasseurs.



j'aime tes comparaisons entre végétarien/viande et religieuse/vibro !!  :mouais: 

mais peut être que c'est un tort de ne pas leur en parler plus   

 :rose: je sors


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Sois sur que si je devais manger les yeux d'un idiot qui m'emmerderais, je le ferais sans scrupules...
> 
> Et si on parlait des kilts, qui parmis vous porte le kilt a l'occasion...



Seulement quand je mange de la panse de brebis farcie


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et si on parlait des kilts, qui parmis vous porte le kilt a l'occasion...


 Jamais de la vie! Cet acoutrement est une honte! 
 Et en plus on voit mes molets de coq...


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de la vie! Cet acoutrement est une honte!
> Et en plus on voit mes molets de coq...



tant que ce sont les molets que tu tiens du coq


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et si on parlait des kilts, qui parmis vous porte le kilt a l'occasion...


Un kilt ? ca va ? et comment tu fais quand tu bandes ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un kilt ? ca va ? et comment tu fais que tu bandes ?



Ben sur le devant, il y a une espèce de sac lesté d'une lourde médaille qui rabat le sexe un petit peu


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un kilt ? ca va ? et comment tu fais que tu bandes ?




comme tous les écossais, tu joues de la cornemuse !!   
assis de préférence, sinon félicitation mooooosieur !!  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un kilt ? ca va ? et comment tu fais quand tu bandes ?


 toi, tu n'as jamais porté de kilt


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon oki je me met un gros coup de pied au cul direction la sortie


les mains c'est pas fait pour rien


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les mains c'est pas fait pour rien



c'est pour l'étranglement ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ah merde, vous buvez pas de coca non plus :affraid:


Ah, ben moi je mange de la viande, mais le coca, beuark ! 
Je préfères me taper un petit Chambertin avec mon cochon de lait. 
Tiens d'ailleurs je m'en ouvre un ce soir !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quand je croise une religieuse, je ne passe pas mon temps à lui parler de cunnilingus et de vibromasseurs.



tu as tort, parler sexualité  avec une  religieuse est un plaisir rare et subtil, qui reserve souvent bien des surprises


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben moi je mange de la viande, mais le coca, beuark !



Je ois du coca uniquement quand j'ai la gueule de bois !   


Quoi ???? qui a dit tous les jours ????


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je bois du coca uniquement quand j'ai la gueule de bois !


Remarques moi aussi j'en bois, mais quand j'ai une gastro.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ois du coca uniquement quand j'ai la gueule de bois !
> 
> 
> Quoi ???? qui a dit tous les jours ????



Ah ben nan justement: quand on est tout le temps bourré on a jamais la gueule de bois!


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement.
> 
> De même que la femme produit des ovules (qui ne se mangent pas ) même si elle n'est pas fécondée (enfin je crois  )


 :affraid:
:affraid:
:affraid:
faut absolument organiser des classes vertes pour macgéens.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

vertes ? oulà, c'est pas bon, normalement c'est rouge


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben nan justement: quand on est tout le temps bourré on a jamais la gueule de bois!



Exact, on peut même vomir au réveil (stéatose du foie) sans un seul cil qui démange


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben nan justement: quand on est tout le temps bourré on a jamais la gueule de bois!



Bourrer ? moi ? mais j'ai aut'chose à foutre de ma viande !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

:affraid: les ovules que  pondent les poules sont rouge :affraid:




heu j'arrête ce soir moi, finalement :affraid:

sont trop bizarre les gens ici :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve désolant de se gausser façon terrasse de bistrot après 12 pastis sur les végétariens, notamment en sortant des photos de viandes, etc.



En ce qui me concerne, ce que je trouve désolant c'est les post de DW dans "postez vos plus belles photos" dont j'ai déja parlé.

C'est un peu comme si je te disais:
"jolie photo oui.. par contre j'ai du mal à comprendre comment une meme personne peut semble t'il aimer exposer la beauté de la nature par ses photos et en meme temps montrer sur le meme site une photo si horrible que celle prise dans une station service! 
Moi meme je ne fais que du vélo (ou a la rigeur du cyclo-rameur) paske l'essence ca pue, ca polue, ca augmente l'effet de serre et d'ailleurs tout le monde devrait faire comme moi espèce de monstre....
Je ne partage pas du tout ce sens de l'esthétisme et ai d'ailleurs arreté nette la navigation."

Alors qu'on peut simplement dire: mwouais, un station service sur fond de ciel gris...hum... c'est moche... c'est quoi l'intéret?


Nan je déconne, j'aime beaucoup tes photos ainsi que la nouvelle présentation de ton site  

Je crois que j'ai plus grand chose a dire sur ce sujet...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi on m'a enlevé les végétariens en même temps que les amygdales


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de "justifications" ... pourquoi devoir justifier ses choix ...


Tu as raison, rien n'oblige à justifier ses choix. Quand on te (me) pose une question, on n'est pas obligé de répondre et c'est très bien comme ça mais je crois que quand tu dis :



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le genre de questions que suscite un choix de vie "différent" de la masse (ne pas aller au MacDo, ne pas boire de Coca, ou être végétarien) n'est pas vraiment posée dans le sens "je m'interesse à cette différence" mais plutôt "je ne comprends vraiment pas, et je ne comprendrai jamais, mais pourquoi ?"



Il ne faut pas généraliser sur l'agresssivité de la chose. D'une certaine façon, en te disant (ou en te montrant) végétarien, tu fais sentir aux gens que les évidences (comme manger de la viande) ne le sont pas forcément, évidentes. Alors il peut y avoir des réactions réellement disproportionnées mais qu'il y ait réaction, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est très étonnant, ça n'empêche pas d'accepter les différences.

Et je le répète, je ne pense pas que ça soit particulier au fait d'être végétarien. La façon de s'habiller peut attirer le même genre de réactions (même si, aujourd'hui, la réaction dans ce cas est habituellement plus discrète  ). Je suis sûr que jpmiss s'est attiré ce genre de réflexions (même si aujourd'hui elles sont souvent silencieuses et gardées par devers soi pour ses cheveux  )

À partir du moment où il n'y a pas indifférence, il y aura forcément des réactions. Le tout est qu'elles restent proportionnées. On discute bien politique, pourquoi ne discuterait-on pas de ce qu'on mange ou de tout autre chose.

Et ceci n'empêche pas, comme l'a dit Jpmiss, de ne pas se focaliser sur ces aspects pour considérer une personne.

Et je pense que tous, on peut avoir ce type de questions, si ce n'est pas sur le fait d'être végétarien, ça sera sur autre chose mais on trouvera toujours des sujets provoquant des réactions. Il n'y a qu'à voir d'ailleurs les forums.     

Enfin, le simple fait de créer un sujet sur ce thème montre qu'on s'attend à ce qu'il y ait question, qu'il y ait ceux qui le sont et ceux qui ne le sont pas.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi, j'ai une belle-mère qui est végétarienne. ben elle fait des tripes, du ragout, des machin mijotés de toute beauté (elle a tenu un restau).
Elle en mange pas, c'est tout. Mais elle nous en fait manger


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je suis (encore  ) d'accord avec toi, maintenant tout le monde n'est pas oblige d'aimer les photos  (EDIT par moi : mais se justifier sur le fait qu'on ne supporte pas une photo en pretextant son vegetarianisme, c'est con...)



Je précise rapidement Geoffrey que je n'ai pas prétendu ne pas aimer la photo parce que j'étais végétarien. 
J'ai dit que j'étais végétarien parce que l'on me l'a demandé après coup.
Je ne supporte pas les photos d'animaux, ou d'hommes tués, et le fait que je sois végétarien ou non n'a rien à voir avec ce fait.
Je comprends par contre que cela peut servir à une partie de la population pour  comprendre certains messages. Mais personellement ce n'est pas la méthode qui réussi à me convaincre d'un argument.


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, ce que je trouve désolant c'est les post de DW dans "postez vos plus belles photos" dont j'ai déja parlé.
> 
> C'est un peu comme si je te disais:
> "jolie photo oui.. par contre j'ai du mal à comprendre comment une meme personne peut semble t'il aimer exposer la beauté de la nature par ses photos et en meme temps montrer sur le meme site une photo si horrible que celle prise dans une station service!
> ...



Que racontes tu ?   Je n'ai pas dit ça du tout. Quand tu mets des guillemets sur une citation évite tout de meme de rajouter du texte au milieu! 


J'ai dit: "Jolie photo oui.. par contre j'ai du mal à comprendre comment une meme personne peut semble t'il aimer exposer la beauté de la nature par ses photos et en meme temps montrer sur le meme site une photo si horrible que celle prise dans un abattoir! 
 Je ne partage pas du tout ce sens de l'esthétisme et ai d'ailleurs arreté nette la navigation."


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Ce sujet est la parfaite illustration d'un des grands plaisirs que procure le fait d'être végétarien :
Voir à quel point une majorité de beaufs n'attends que ce sujet pour faire étalage de d'une intolérance crasse à peine voilée par un humour que n'aurait par renié Jean Roucas.
Rien que pour ça, c'est un bonheur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est la parfaite illustration d'un des grands plaisirs que procure le fait d'être végétarien :
> Voir à quel point une majorité de beaufs n'attends que ce sujet pour faire étalage de d'une intolérance crasse à peine voilée par un humour que n'aurait par renié Jean Roucas.
> Rien que pour ça, c'est un bonheur.


...je te sens "à cran" là Lorna !!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

Oui ! mangeons jean roucas ! (avec des noisettes et de la crême fraîche, miam ! )


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! mangeons jean roucas ! (avec des noisettes et de la crême fraîche, miam ! )


 bon, comme c'est un peu calme ici, je crois que je vais lancer un thread sur la corrida


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

C'est qui ? la femme de jean roucas ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet est la parfaite illustration d'un des grands plaisirs que procure le fait d'être végétarien :
> Voir à quel point une majorité de beaufs n'attends que ce sujet pour faire étalage de d'une intolérance crasse à peine voilée par un humour que n'aurait par renié Jean Roucas.
> Rien que pour ça, c'est un bonheur.



Comme s'est simplifié  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

Ah ? perso j'ai rien compris.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, comme c'est un peu calme ici, je crois que je vais lancer un thread sur la corrida


Soit pas timide lance carrément un sondage


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Soit pas timide lance carrément un sondage



C'est (pas) con, tiens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

J'ai lu jusqu'au bout ......   
Ben désolé, mais je suis comme jp ... je m'en fiche !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami végétarien ceinture noire de Kung-Fu, et j'évite de le railler à ce sujet (oui oui, ça motive  )



Remarque un mec qui fait du wu shu avec un système de dan j'aurais tendance à être sceptique quand à l'intégrité de sa "ceinture noire"   :rateau:

Sinon il fait de la casse de poireau entassés ?  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On va mettre tout le monde d'âccord : y a pas de *Biande* dans la Bière



encore heureux  rien que le nom ca fait peur   :rateau:


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Septembre 2004)

On me disait de modérer mes propos parce que j'ai élevé la voix à un moment où je voulais qu'on respecte le choix d'etre végétarien et d'exposer mes idées qui allaient dans ce sens.. J'ai ensuite justifié cela.
Je pense que les personnes ayant de l'esprit sauront faire d'elles meme la part des choses quand elles auront lu ce thread et celui sur la Corrida qui suit par pur hasard (..)
Je nai plus de commentaires à faire, les protagonistes parlent pour eux meme mieux que moi.
J'espérais que meme dans un bar (!!) on pourrait débattre, meme si il fallait qu'il y ait des désaccords (heureusement d'ailleurs!), mais de là à en ridiculiser une cause c'est autre chose.


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Remarque un mec qui fait du wu shu avec un système de dan j'aurais tendance à être sceptique quand à l'intégrité de sa "ceinture noire"   :rateau:
> 
> Sinon il fait de la casse de poireau entassés ?  :rateau:



Tu auras noté que je suis pas fort en arts martiaux . En tout cas il est très bien "gradé" (pour moi ça se résumait à une ceinture noire) et fait des mouvements que même les Actions Man de mes enfants n'arrivent pas à faire 

Et s'il lui arrive de parler de mon niveau d'escalade, n'y connaissant rien, il peut très bien dire que je grimpe du ED+ d'alpinisme alors qu'en fait je suis au 7a/b de varappe, et ça n'enlève rien à l'intégrité de ma pratique.

Mais on dérive


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> On me disait de modérer mes propos parce que j'ai élevé la voix à un moment où je voulais qu'on respecte le choix d'etre végétarien et d'exposer mes idées qui allaient dans ce sens.. J'ai ensuite justifié cela.


c'est un choix personnel, et le fait d'en rigoler, n'est pas forcement un signe de non respect, et comme tout choix personnel (qui ne fait de mal à personne) sur lequel tu veux lancer une discussion  publique, il faut que tu acceptes que l'une des principale composante du débat sera : "libre à toi, moi, j'en ai rien à foutre." 


> Je pense que les personnes ayant de l'esprit sauront faire d'elles même la part des choses quand elles auront lu ce thread et celui sur la Corrida qui suit par pur hasard (..)


 pas par hasard, quand on voit ce que ça donne sur un sujet aussi "léger" et "personnel" que :"je suis végétarien"  on ne peut que se dire qu'il y a un beau sujet à faire avec la corrida.



> Je nai plus de commentaires à faire, les protagonistes parlent pour eux meme mieux que moi.
> J'espérais que meme dans un bar (!!) on pourrait débattre, meme si il fallait qu'il y ait des désaccords (heureusement d'ailleurs!), mais de là à en ridiculiser une cause c'est autre chose.



Peut-être simplement parcequ'il n'y a aucun désaccord au fait que certains choisissent d'être végétariens ?

comme dans tout bar, ici se mélangent arguments sérieux et plaisanteries potaches, c'est tout le charme de cet endroit.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas il est très bien "gradé"



C'est bien là le problème. La tradition dans le Wu Shu, c'est bien de ne pas avoir de grade, de ne pas succomber au (mauvais ?) système du dan.

Mais tu as raison celà est une autre discussion. Pourquoi ne pas en ouvrir un sujet (c'est la soirée visblement  ) : Pour ou contre les Taos "position de la grue" ?  :love:


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas en ouvrir un sujet (c'est la soirée visblement  ) : Pour ou contre les Taos "position de la grue" ?  :love:



La grue, tu la manges ou pas ? 

Parce que ça change tout


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La grue, tu la manges ou pas ?
> 
> Parce que ça change tout


 et les ½ufs de grue, ils sont fecondés ou pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> comme dans tout bar, ici se mélangent arguments sérieux et plaisanteries potaches, c'est tout le charme de cet endroit.



Je suis d'accord avec toi mais le problème c'est que vu les réactions on bien loin des plaisanteries potaches. C'est limite si on s'en prenait à Dandy. Autant je suis le premier pour sortir une vanne, autant là j'étais mal à l'aise par rapport aux réponses ... Peut-être le nombre de réponses. On avait l'impression que certaines personnes venaient ici pour se défouler (et pas dans le bon sens du terme) et faire des blagues faciles comme si les végétariens étaient des neuneus qui n'avait rien compris. Je peux me tromper, j'ai peut être pas compris l'humour mais c'est comme ça que je l'ai ressenti et c'est juste mon avis personnel sans envie d'en rajouter une couche.

Et puis c'est pas parce que c'est parti en sucette ici qu'on pourra pas rigoler et déconner ailleurs tous ensemble.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La grue, tu la manges ou pas ?



Non non moi j'la boule  :love: 

(_remarquez que faire la grue avec la position de mon doigt c'est peu adapté  )_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est pas parce que c'est parti en sucette ici



t'as vu ca de ta fenetre ?  Everything is under control.

Pas de sucette, que des tic tac qu'on te dit


----------



## Stargazer (21 Septembre 2004)

Quel parfum les tic tac ???


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non non moi j'la boule  :love:



même deguisée en poisson rouge ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> même deguisée en poisson rouge ?





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben comme le dit Finn : nous sommes au Bar



  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est pas parce que c'est parti en sucette ici qu'on pourra pas rigoler et déconner ailleurs tous ensemble.


     
Depuis que je fréquente le bar, je n'ai pas connu de sujet, même ultra-sérieux à la base, qui ne soit pas "parti en sucette" à un moment ou à un autre...   
...ça n'empêche personne de donner son avis ni personne de déconner !
Je crois que ça fait partie de la spécificité du bar et c'est bien comme ça !   
Il faut l'accepter !

J'avoue même qu'il m'arrive de poster des trucs sérieux, graves et .... ennuyeux rien que pour le plaisir de les voir dériver et de voir jusqu'à quel point la dérive peut aller...  
Jusqu'à présent, cette dérive a toujours été "retenue", tous les participants sachant jusqu'à quel point ils peuvent aller sans aller trop loin... c'est pourquoi j'adore ce forum ! :love:  :love: 
...déconnant, bon enfant, décapant, hilarant ... mais jamais méchant !   :love:


----------



## geoffrey (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un kilt ? ca va ? et comment tu fais quand tu bandes ?


 Je marche le ventre contre le mur...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je marche le ventre contre le mur...


C'est fou même au bar on en apprend une chiée sur la technique   :love:


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! moi ... en quelque sorte !
> Je ne mange que de la viande qui, du temps de son vivant était nourrie à l'herbe fraîche, moëlleuse et odorante...
> J'insiste sur la phrase : "du temps de son vivant" parce que tu places un rôti sur une pelouse ben il bouge pas trop !!!!!


C'est bien vrai, les vaches sont végétariennes.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les végétariens sont des vaches.
Toulouse-Lautrec, qui ne nous a pas imposé beaucoup de
tartines vertes de paysages à vaches, a dit à propos de
ces gentils animaux (qui ne sont pas vaches du tout) :

*Je boirai du lait quand les vaches mangeront du raisin.*


----------

